
Facial Recognition in China 'Spot On', Say Metropolitan Police Federation - jackweirdy
https://news.sky.com/story/facial-recognition-in-china-spot-on-say-metropolitan-police-federation-11757577
======
mothsonasloth
Its interesting, the west has always expected China to shift and become more
open and less authoritarian. However I think the west is instead moving in
that regards.

They can learn a thing or two from China.

